# Samba 3.2.10



## aurora (Feb 22, 2010)

I've just installed Samba 3.2.10 (usign /usr/ports/net/samba32) and everything works fine except SWAT (Samba Web Admin Tool) eg http://localhost:901 not loading.

I've checked with the Samba.org's manual and at the SWAT section it talks about validating the installation of SWAT by checking the existence of swaat binary at usr/local/samba/bin but in my system there's neither samba/bin directory nor swat binary.

The ports installation had went without any error.

What could be wrong?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2010)

The SWAT option is turned off by default. You will need to rebuild samba.


----------



## aurora (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for the tip. But when I looked at "Chapter 42. How to Compile Samba" at Samba.org it doesn't talk about compiling Samba with SWAT. 

How to compile/build it with the SWAT?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2010)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> How to compile/build it with the SWAT?




```
# Delete the 'old' installed one:
pkg_delete -x samba
cd /usr/ports/net/samba32
# Remove old config options
make rmconfig
# Build and install
make install clean
```

Make sure to select SWAT in the option screen.


----------



## ccaptainhastings3 (Feb 25, 2010)

You need to run it from inetd
/etc/inetd.conf

```
#swat   stream  tcp     nowait/400      root    /usr/local/sbin/swat    swat
```


----------

